# Replacing reel on McLane 20in?



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello to the forum, new poster with a question:
Can someone tell me how to replace a reel in a McLane 20" powered reel mower? Or point me to a How-To? I have searched online quite a bit for a guide, and even tried to contact McLane through their website, with no luck so far.

I have backlapped a McLane mower before, so I have the gear puller needed to remove the sprocket from the reel. I'm acquainted with the three bolts that hold the reel and which must be loosened and retightened when adjusting reel to bedknife clearance. That's the limit of my experience in messing with the reel.

I expect the clippings shield shield has to be removed, which should be easy enough. What worries me is the clearance around the reel shaft as it pokes out of the side panel. It looks like some major disassembly could required to get the reel out of the mower.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Reel is removable after the bedknife is taken off. That is three more bolts on the side plate.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you, that's great news. I was worried I'd have to do something like dismount the engine and a side panel, and basically disassemble and reassemble the whole thing.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I did a replacement last year but I can't recall all the facts since I am not home. I am pretty sure that you will require a gear puller to get the sprocket off. Be careful to not lose the sprocket's key.


----------

